

Show HN: Started learning Android dev, just released an app for Songwriters - shac
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shaunchurch.songwriter.app

======
shac
If you'd like to try it for free come join the Beta group on G+:
[https://plus.google.com/communities/104587189437093114899](https://plus.google.com/communities/104587189437093114899)

